# New (to me) custom offset stick burner- need advice



## nicefly (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi all,
Came into possession of this smoker.  Custom built by a shop foreman that builds stuff for oil rigs.  Looks like it mostly made of 1/4 in plate with some diamond plate in the firebox.

Firebox is about 2'x2'x2'.  Vertical is 7' from ground to top and 4' tall x 22" deep x 20" wide  with 3 shelves.  Needs some massaging to get closed but I can work on that.

Barrel part is 2' diameter x 3.5' length.

Has a firebox damper the complete bottom semicircle of the barrel.






Damper on the chimney too.






Here is where I need help.  It has been neglected and the grates are rusty.  What is the best way to clean so I can season them?

Vertical grates are not that bad.






Barrel grate are worse.  looks like it was used a a charcoal grill in the barrel.






Firebox grates do not need cleaning but are pretty stout. charcoal for size reference.






I read vinegar soak will get the rust off or should I just go to work with a wire brush/wire wheel?  Any other suggestions to bring the grates back to life?

Anyway, I have to clean out all the ashes.  Had to hook a rachet strap to a tree and wiggle to get the ash pan out.

Any advice would be great. Maybe a suggestion for heat resistant paint for when I get some rust off of the outside of the vertical door.

Thanks, John


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 21, 2019)

Holy molly that is a beast of a cooker....cant wait to see the food coming off of that what you get it finished!!  Rust is one of those things that only elbow grease and determination is going to remove....but to have that smoker ....it is well worth it!


----------



## kruizer (Jul 21, 2019)

Look in to having the parts sand blasted and the paint as needed


----------



## nicefly (Jul 22, 2019)

kruzier that is a good idea. But the sandblasting shops were closed on a Sunday.
So I took Nu2smoke's advice and just went at it.  Used a wire wheel on my drill.

Cleaned all the grates then slathered them in Crisco.  Got a fire going.  It was alot of work but worth it I think.  Check out the side by side then the post seasoning pics.

I went to the store for the crisco, ribs were on sale so they will be the first smoke this weekend.  

Thanks for the motiviation!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 23, 2019)

WOW...That came out GRATE!!!....LOL 

Seriously though you did a fantastic job.  You are going to have fun with that monster of a cooker and I cant wait to see the fruits of your labor!!


----------

